# prostap



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Just wondered what side effects any of you girls had after using prostap. Had really bad headache yesterday afternoon and last night had really bad pain in what seemed like right ovary and lower back.  Had to go lie down as it was so uncomfortable, even more so than like normal ov pain.  Also feelin dead bloaty.

Cheers

Karen xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like the normal side effects of Prostap. Do take Paracetamol for headache.

Ruth


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Ruth.

Feelin better today but my lovely dh has passed his rotten cold on to me.  Been awake since 3am with sore throat and streaming nose!!!!

Love

Karen xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

Howlong after the prostap njection should af arive, should it be the same time of the month as normal?

Thanks

Karen xxx


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Karen

I have been told to expect A/F up to 2 weeks after my Prostap injection.Last time i had it it was 11 days before A/F arrived. Hope this helps!

Good Luck with your treatment!

                                Best wishes
                                        
                                          G x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me butting in on your post!   I had a Prostap injection on Thursday, can you tell me if anything should be happening yet? I had the injection on day two of my period, so I wanted to know if I will get another period or will that be it? Also I have still got AF slightly but I've got lower back pain, crampy type pains, is this what happens?  

I've absolutely terrified it won't work, I've now had two cycles cancelled because they can't down reg me, Buserelin doesn't seem to work even injecting it! I've been told that I won't be having a scan for a month from the injection, does this sound right?

Thanks for any advice you can give?

Willow


----------

